# 2011 Gheenoe NMZ



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

I bought this gheenoe stock and have since added a 8hp yamaha, console with hatch and grab bar, strong arm tiller handle and strong arm casting platform, trim tabs, bobs jack plate, sea dek, graphite/epoxy mixture on bottom of the hull and a yeti 35 cooler.  Let me know what y'all think.[/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/photocopy_zps7431977f.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/photocopy6_zps26c457fb.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/photocopy2_zpsa79d9792.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/null_zpsa56d3c24.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/photo1_zpsf767aefe.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/photo3_zps99b96136.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/null_zps9fe0c304.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/5F27727B-7BB7-4BEA-B019-7ACE2990889E_zps7h0cm5uq.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/628F28CC-61E4-4109-A7C8-43D25A9DF6AB_zps5u0vlsi3.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/7D3F3C2C-0215-44ED-BE8A-9DD4EBC2005A_zpscit7wlmd.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/ajreed1984/media/D76907C7-ACDF-4998-ABB4-FFCA344C39FF_zps5n0j9zy0.jpg.html]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cool boat! I've always wanted one but the wife says one boat 
 I love that color


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Nice rig.

I used to rent a shotgun shack in G'ville on 19th Lane off of Sixth. Had the rear addition and shed, much like yours. I miss that house. Don Felder's grandmother lived next door, and Felder used to live in the house I rented.

How's that epoxy/graphite bottom treating you? I think that's the bee's knees on a small fiberglass skiff, especially if you're headed to Cedar Key.

Nice job.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

That Console is NASTY!!!!


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

+1 on the comes, it looks sweet!!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Where can one find that console?


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

redant can answer that better but it came out of his Ankona.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Ahhh yep I see thanks


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I just saw that my autocorrect wrote "comes" not console. Anyway, yea it was in my SUV 17, but I converted to a center console. Email Ankona, they have some really good prices on their stuff.
I think its cool how you put the cup holder in, does it have holes in the bottom? Will you have to worry about water getting into the console from it?


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Nope no holes in the cup holder so the storage compartment is completely dry storage.


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

This weekend had a chance to upgrade to the pole lights and may are they nice….got the wired and working and then installed an oswld trolling motor mount with stick it anchor bracket….He does great work…..finally trimmed and repainted the nose cap…. this week will be getting a riptide trolling motor and blue top battery and will be about complete with the build for now…ready to slime her up


----------



## UFgatorbait (May 20, 2013)

Just added a 55lb thrust great white transom mount trolling motor and extended the cables to reach the battery under the front deck.


----------



## jboat343 (Mar 7, 2014)

How fast does she run with the 8hp?


----------

